# please help



## glenn (May 21, 2020)

Everybody i talk to thinks they're the best and I'm getting conflicting info. i dont know who to believe. please help. My ac compressor blew. its a 3 ton. i have heating and cooling.
I have a brand new 3.5 ton unit, same freon r22. Can i use it. 2 people say no problem, 2 people say no way. head pressure would be to high i think he said. Please help.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

That would depend on what the inside unit is.


----------

